# Once a Marine, always a Marine



## Ravage (Oct 28, 2008)

HiRes


> Corporal Garrett S. Jones, an amputee who was injured in 2007 by an insurgent’s bomb during his unit’s deployment to Iraq, stands by protective barriers before heading off to travel to a forward operating base.
> (Official U.S. Marine Corps Photo by Sgt. Ray Lewis)







HiRes


> Corporal Garrett S. Jones, an amputee who was injured in 2007 by an insurgent’s bomb during his unit’s deployment to Iraq, is proud to be back serving with the Marines of 2d Battalion, 7th Marine Regiment, 1st Marine Division, which are currently serving in Afghanistan in support of Operation Enduring Freedom. Jones is the first Marine with an above-the-knee amputation to deploy to Afghanistan.
> (Official U.S. Marine Corps Photo by Sgt. Ray Lewis)







HiRes


> Corporal Garrett S. Jones displays one of the seven prosthetic legs he now wears after being injured in 2007 by an insurgent’s bomb during his unit’s deployment to Iraq. Six of his legs are used for walking, and one is for snowboarding.
> (Official U.S. Marine Corps Photo by Sgt. Ray Lewis)







HiRes


> Corporal Garrett S. Jones, an amputee who was injured in 2007 by an insurgent’s bomb during his unit’s deployment to Iraq, shows his prosthetic leg. Jones is a 23-year-old Newberg, Ore., native.
> (Official U.S. Marine Corps Photo by Sgt. Ray Lewis)


----------



## rv808 (Oct 28, 2008)

Everyday these troops simply amaze me.  Err Rah Marine.


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 28, 2008)

What an AWESOME example of a True Blooded American - Marine!!!

Man his balls have to clank when he walks! Does he velcro them together while on an Op so they don't make noise? What a stud!!!


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 28, 2008)

> Six of his legs are used for walking, and one is for snowboarding.



LMAO  He's got his priorities straight - make sure there's a leg just for playing!  Gotta love the Northwesterners... 

Stud muffin!

LL


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Oct 28, 2008)

And some of my fellow writers wonder why I choose a Marine as a hero for this book.  LL's right!! definately stud muffin material.

Not to mention his admirable devotion to the finest military in the entire world.


----------



## buffalo61 (Oct 28, 2008)

That is awesome, it's good to see these Marines getting back into the fight.  I had the pleasure of getting to work with MSgt "Spanky" Gibson over here in Iraq.  He was wounded in Ramadi back in '06.  These guys are truly an inspiration.  Semper Fi!!


----------



## arizonaguide (Oct 28, 2008)

We gotta find this guy's contact info, and get him invited to this forum! 
Awsome.



08steeda said:


> What an AWESOME example of a True Blooded American - Marine!!!


----------



## 8'Duece (Oct 28, 2008)

And to think, there'a soldiers out there getting medical discharges for persistant couphs. :uhh:


----------



## 7point62 (Oct 28, 2008)

OOOOO-f*ckin-RAH!!! And I seen these kids at the VA. I got a buddy--One Legged Rick--who has one of them fake legs designed to look like a real leg but it looks kinda like GI Joe's leg. I kid him about it. But these cats coming in from GWOT, they want the robo-leg. They're out their runnin and skiing and doing PT and they are athletes, man...They do not let the sh*t get them down. You can still kick ass with one leg. Ooo-f*ckin-rah.


----------



## JBS (Oct 28, 2008)

7point62 said:


> OOOOO-f*ckin-RAH!!! And I seen these kids at the VA. I got a buddy--One Legged Rick--who has one of them fake legs designed to look like a real leg but it looks kinda like GI Joe's leg. I kid him about it. But these cats coming in from GWOT, they want the robo-leg. They're out their runnin and skiing and doing PT and they are athletes, man...They do not let the sh*t get them down. You can still kick ass with one leg. Ooo-f*ckin-rah.




LOL, that would be a great Tattoo:
_
"USMC: Kicking Ass With My One Good Leg!"
_ 
That guy motivates the hell out of me!  He gives us all no excuse for getting out there and doing our part.


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 28, 2008)

JBS said:


> LOL, that would be a great Tattoo:
> _
> "USMC: Kicking Ass With My One Good Leg!"
> _



Or his own personalized bumper sticker.  

You make us proud, Marine.  Stand tall and Godspeed!


----------



## Muppet (Oct 28, 2008)

Holy shit! I got goose bumps and I complain about wearing a knee brace while I work. I suck.

F.M.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 2, 2009)

The real tragedy with Cpl Jones is that his battalion commander in 2007 denied him a combat action ribbon for the IED attack that took his leg.  I helped him put in a reclama, and he will get it eventually but it is a tragedy that he didn't get it in the first place.


----------



## Scotth (Jun 2, 2009)

The guy must set off the metal detectors in the airport with balls he's carrying.

Well done Marine


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Jun 2, 2009)

Out freeken standing!  He is one hell of a stud!


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Teufel said:


> The real tragedy with Cpl Jones is that his battalion commander in 2007 denied him a combat action ribbon for the IED attack that took his leg.  I helped him put in a reclama, and he will get it eventually but it is a tragedy that he didn't get it in the first place.



That is just wrong, good on you for assisting him.


----------



## CBTech (Jun 2, 2009)

Ooooohhhhh! Carbon Fiber. 

Good on him for being the man he is. And good for his countrymen too.


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 2, 2009)

That is amazing.  Congratulations Marine!


----------



## Teufel (Jun 2, 2009)

82ndtrooper said:


> And to think, there'a soldiers out there getting medical discharges for persistant couphs. :uhh:



Part of the problem is that these guys don't get concurrent receipt for disability and medical retirement.  A friend of mine lost a leg to an IED but couldn't afford to get out because although he received 100% medical retirement that only covers base pay and not BAH and BAS.  This essentially was only 60% of his pay.  Medical retirees are not eligible to receive concurrent receipt of disability and retirement so he stayed in the Marine Corps so he could hit his twenty and get concurrent receipt.

http://www.lavenpublishing.com/monitor/2007/03 March/032907/PDF/05.pdf


----------



## Chaske (Jun 15, 2009)

Damn and here I am bitching about my sore toes. BTW is he wearing CADPAT AR? maybe a copy cat model?

Whatever, gotta love this guy's attitude really shows in these photo's.


----------



## TheWookie (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm glad that they let him continue to serve.  So that Marines like him will be leading and training the warriors of tomorrow.


----------

